# Well Woman Exam



## kellysarg21 (Jun 18, 2008)

If a young patient (teenager) comes to the office not sexually active,and has a well woman exam with the exception of the pelvic and pap does that still qualify as the 99395 (periodic comprehensive preventive medicine)?  My guess is yes because it states "appropriate medical examination" which according to ACOG this is appropriate, but I wanted to see what you all thought.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree.


----------

